
The militarization of the Internet - stakent
http://scrawford.net/blog/the-militarization-of-the-internet/1409/
======
Mithrandir
If a cyber-terrorist wants to cause havoc, he/she will find a way; the best
way for them to get around this would be to move to another country where such
laws are nonexistent.

And who will be controlling regulation of such back-doors? The FBI? The CIA?
And who's to say who? How do we know there won't be a way for the "bad guys",
not just the government, to use that hole to get data off of my computer?

What about 100 years from now? What new invasions of privacy will be next? If
this is okay, will what is not okay now be fine tomorrow?

Or am I just "paranoid"?

~~~
stakent
You are not paranoid.

For backdoor abuse example look for Greece government phone communication
being eavesdropped by _someone_. _Someone_ used phone pbx data port intended
for phone conversation listening by law enforcement.

